# Lost key



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I just installed a 250G SSD in my Lenovo k450 1THDD, 12 Ram, i7. I restored it to factory which was Win 8 and installed Win 8.1 with a disk I 

purchased online. To make a long story short, I just noticed my computer is not activated and does not recognize the Win 8.1 key, I was never 

given a key with this computer and it is not located anywhere on the computer. Also tried to reset to factory again and it will not work, give 

a message files are missing and to use the recovery disk to fix errors, when I use the Win 8.1 Recovery disk it gets to the installation and 

when choosing what HDD drive to use , will not accept any.Can I somehow retrieve an original key?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Go to the Windows Store and the upgrade from 8.0 to 8.1 might still be there. If not, call Microsoft and they'll get you through the problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you ever use a key to activate Windows with this Disk that you bought online?


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks. No, never used the key for activation , but I went into activate windows and tried that key after I found Windows was not activated , did not work


----------



## ddda (Dec 31, 2015)

There's a beautiful software called Belarc Advisor. Its a PC security audit software and a freeware and it works unlike many bogus paid softwares.

It retrieves product keys and license keys as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

A picture of Speccy---


----------

